# new to the training and have a question



## benji's_bruce (Aug 10, 2009)

As the title says, This is my first time training a dog for hunting. i got my Chocolate Lab when he was 7 weeks old, and i immediatly started reading "Game Dog" by Richard Walters. and now he his 8 months old and he is doing really well. mind you i am only using him for pheasant not duck. so some of the duck stuff i skimmed over.

now my question is, is it that big of a deal if i dont make him stay before i make him retrieve the dummy? because right now he just takes off before i let go of the dummy. i dont think this is a big deal seeing as he is strickly for upland hunting, am i wrong?

another thing i skipped was the arm signals, again since he is strickly for upland hunting, so i didnt think this was a big deal.

and does anyone have any tips for teaching him to quarter a field? right now i take him to a field and throw the dummy to the sides of the field.

sorry for the long post, any help will be greatly appreciated thanks.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

I would check out this video series, that book you are using is way out dated, any time you skip steps in a program you are asking for trouble.

The steady part is importand not only for your dogs safty but aloso it is a form of control, and the hand signals are important because you just might need to run a blind with your dog or cast him into cover. Like i said check out Fowl Dawgs 1 you won't be disapointed.

Todd


----------



## Slimpickins (Jun 9, 2009)

^
^
^
X2 :thumb:


----------



## Derek Lampert (Jul 8, 2009)

Wolters stuff is old but he started it all. Fowl dogs has my vote. Stick with the program. A good Duck dog /fowl dog. will hunt pheasants just fine..


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Wolters stuff sucks, enough said. Very antiquated methods. At the time of writing it he hadn't really trained a dog at all so I've heard. For the minimal costs, start with fowl dogs 1 and go from there. You'll never spend better money than the $20 for that dvd.


----------

